# Rheumatoid Arthritis



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I have RA, I hurt when I'm done riding, I know I have to deal with it, if I want to ride. I refuse to let my RA get me down! Anyone with RA or like diseases have any helpful hints? 

I'm a fat chick  and, hoping to loose as I'm getting my horse fit, getting myself fit, which will help. I'll take my non-narcotic pain meds before I go out. I'm fine while riding, but when I get off.... OMG!!! I can hardly move my hips and knees! 

So if anyone has something they do that may help me, I'd appreciate it,
TIA!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a form of RA, Psoriatic arthritis, and it reallys stinks.

I do not take treatment anymore because it was Remicaide and I hated it.

So I struggle along and take Nsaids now...

You can PM me if you need to talk.

Good luck. Susan


----------

